# Climate surrounding Sydney.



## saren (May 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, what's the daily weather like in the city of Sydney, as well as the northeastern region of NSW (coastal, as well as outback areas surrounding Dubbo, and Bourke), in the months of April, and May. 

Thanks.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

That's a massive territory you are covering! Your question can be similar to "What's the weather like starting from Scotland and moving to South of Spain".

Sydney has mild winters ~14C at day, and hot summers ranging from 24-35 on average. North of Sydney you move into tropical areas. South is cooler. Inland varies wickedly from freezing in snowies to desert hot.

Check out www.bom.gov.au there is wealth of info on that site.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## john9755c (Feb 8, 2013)

today climate is so much good enjoy


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

& when it rains it really rains!!


----------

